# Sickened



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I went into an Ideal Standard showroom, operated by EL MENOFY Bros, next to Gourmet , Nr Carrefour Maadi.

They had a Grey Parrot bird in a cage and it was in a disgusting state. Wing feathers had been plucked, chest and neck all plucked - looked like it had self abused itself. I'm not a great amnimal lover but I was totally sickened. I had words with the Sales guys and he was smiling saying "not for sale", "for show" 

I told them to take to Doctors now - emergencyy, tomorrow animal dead..... he said OK.

can't believe it


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

That's sickening.
I know something more sickening though. some armies who kill innocent people in cold blood to get some oil.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont know why you can't believe it.. animal cruelty is a world wide problem.. but here it is acceptable,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I can understand poor people who can't afford it. But an expensive ceramics shop !!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I can understand poor people who can't afford it. But an expensive ceramics shop !!!




bet they were so proud of the poor bird


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> bet they were so proud of the poor bird


Actually he was VERY proud till I had a go !!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Actually he was VERY proud till I had a go !!


There was a shop in Hurghada that had an owl in a cage that it could barely fit into....was supposed to be an attraction so tourists would stop at the shop look at the bird and hopefully buy something once the sellar had pounced....didn't last two weeks,they got so much abuse from tourists until one tourist let it free from the cage :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Pat.....do you remember the pet shop on the corner, just off Sherry Street??
I hated that man so much!!
He kept puppies stacked up in tiny cages with no solid bottoms... so if one pooped, it'd go straight onto the one below!!
He actually told and Egyptian friend "if I neglect the animals, the foreigners will buy them at a high price because they feel sorry for them"
I wanted to kill that b*starrrrdddd!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Pat.....do you remember the pet shop on the corner, just off Sherry Street??
> I hated that man so much!!
> He kept puppies stacked up in tiny cages with no solid bottoms... so if one pooped, it'd go straight onto the one below!!
> He actually told and Egyptian friend "if I neglect the animals, the foreigners will buy them at a high price because they feel sorry for them"
> I wanted to kill that b*starrrrdddd!


Yes...remember him well...my first apartment was just off Sherry St and not like it is now...just sand no lights and almost no shops....big difference now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Actually he was VERY proud till I had a go !!




but it will make no difference.. actions are what count


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I think what I'm about to say should be on the " I must be Egyptian because...." thread! Sorry if my comment hurts anyone's feelings!

But some people use actual babies to draw "customers' attention", not just birds...........But using the bird is horrible too.........


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I think what I'm about to say should be on the " I must be Egyptian because...." thread! Sorry if my comment hurts anyone's feelings!
> 
> But some people use actual babies to draw "customers' attention", not just birds...........But using the bird is horrible too.........


Well always used to swear that Hurghada must have a rent a baby place as all the old women out begging on the street used to have a baby with them...and for some strange reason the baby was always sleeping....but that's another story


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Animal cruelty isn't acceptable here, it just goes on because the people doing it can get away with it. It's time to setup some laws to protect animals (if there aren't already) and possibly a government organization to enforce them (if there isn't one already). Maybe things will be different in a few years.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> Animal cruelty isn't acceptable here, it just goes on because the people doing it can get away with it. It's time to setup some laws to protect animals (if there aren't already) and possibly a government organization to enforce them (if there isn't one already). Maybe things will be different in a few years.




I'm sorry but my experience is that it is acceptable.. people pass by when they see animals being treated badly, only a few weeks ago I posted about me a foreigner getting into strife with a man who was beating his horse across the head with a big wooden stick, at least 30 if not more people just stood there watching and when I asked why they didn't do anything they shrugged their shoulders and said this is Egypt..

Children throwing stones at dogs and cats in the street.. no one reprimands the abusers.
Men whipping their horses and donkeys to go faster.. no one bothers.
Horses and donkeys with huge sores because they have on halters that rub.. 


if you can get away with something.. that makes it acceptable,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Some use seriously disabled young kids in wheelchairs on the ring road bridges....:tsk:


----------

